# دعوة للحب.. رحلة فى عالم المراهقات (الجزء الثالث)



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*دعـوة للحب*[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*رحلـة فى عالم المراهقـات*[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*كتــاب لأبونا القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الجزء الثــالث[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*ثانيـاً: الفتـاة المـراهقـة كمـا يـراهـا الأخـرون*[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]1-التمــــرد [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]عندما تنضج الفتاة جسمانيا تشعر برغبة فى التخلص من الضغط الذى تعانية من الكبار..و تشعر[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أن بأمكانها اتخاذ القرار.. بينما ينكر عليها الكبار حقها فى التعبير عن رأيها و مع ذلك فهى [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تحب أمها و تدرك أنها تعرف أكثر منها و لكنها تريد أن تعبر عن نفسها[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و تتمسك بأسلوبها[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]2-السطحية[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تمضى المراهقة ساعات ضائعة فى تصفيف شعرها بطريقة جديدة أو تضيع الوقت فى الحديث [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]مع صديقتها أو تريد الخروج بلا هدف مما يثير دهشة الأباء[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]3- عدم الشعور بالمسئولية[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تبدو الفتاة المراهقة فى صورة مجموعة من المتناقضات..فهى تنام فترة طويلة ‘ذا سنحت لها [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الفرصة ،تساعد والدتها و هى متبرمة ساخطة ، قد لا تبذل جهداً كافياً فى المذاكرة[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]لا تجد الوقت الكافى للقيام بالأعمال التى تبدو على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية بالنسبة للكبار..[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]بينما تبذل الجهد فى خدمة صديقتها و تتعاون معها خاصة الصعيفات منهم [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و غالباً ما تقوم بالتنفيذ أولا فيما ترغب فية ثم تبدأ فى التفكير فى مدى صحة ما عملته بعد ذلك.[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*ثالثاً: الفتـاة المراهقة و وسائل الإعـلام* [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و تشمل وسائل الإعلام المقروءة و المسموعة و المرئية و هذه لها تأثير هائلاً على الفتاة[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و المراهقة لها ميل للأستطلاع و الفضول فتقبل على قراءة اخبار الفنانين و الحوادث[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و ايضاً متابعة الدش و الكمبيوتر و مشاهدة ما هو مفيد و راقى كالثقافة[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و العلم و البرامج التى توسع معارفها و مداركها فى كل نواحى [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الحياة الاجتماعية و السياسية والثقافية[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و الجلوس أمام هذه الوسائل يجعل المشاهدة حبيسة مسلوبة الإرادة ، [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تتلقى بلا تمييز و لا مقاومة .. و هذة الوسائل تسرق منها الوقت فتهمل[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فى واجباتها الدراسية و الدينية .. و تجعلها سلبية لا تفكر فى الإبداع و تنمية مواهبها[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تشجع وسائل الإعلام على الإستغراق فى أحلام اليقظة و حب النجوم و البطلات[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]كما تترك مناظر الجنس و الجريمة أثارها المدمرة على حياة المراهقة[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تقضى المراهقة معظم وقتها أيضاً أمام الكمبيوتر ، بينما يستريح الأهل لهذا الوضع..[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فالأبنة أمامهم داخل البيت بعيدة عن كل شر أو سوء بينما تقضى أبنتهما الوقت [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فى مشاهدة أو قراءة ما يدنس فكرها و جسدها أو تحادث على الشاتينج الرفقاء[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و الغرباء حتى الثانية صباحاً دون مراقبة أو مسائلة من الأباء.[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*رابعاً: الفتاة المراهقة و التربية الجنسية*[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تتعرض الفتاة المراهقة لمعلومان جنسية كثيرة عن طريق وسائل الإعلام ..[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]لذلك فالتوعية السليمة واجبة بدلاً من أن تكون الفتاة مفاهيم خاطئة[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]عن هذا الموضوع تؤثر فى حياتها و على مستقبلها الجنسى,[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فالجنس ليس خطية ما لم ينحرف..[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و الجنس ينمو يعنى تطورة.. فالفتاة تميل للفتى و الفتى يميل للفتاة..[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الدش و التلفزيون و السينما أرسوا قاعدة أسمها [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الحب الأول..[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]من هنا أستقر فى نظر المشاهد أن الحب هو حب المشاعر لكنة ليس حباً[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]لأنة سريع الظهور ، سريع الزوال ، متقلب ، متذبذب[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]مرتبط بسن المراهقة التى قد تصل لسن الثلاثيـن..[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أنه حب ينقلب من واحد لأخر حيث تكشف المراهقة أن كل حب لم يشبعها[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]لأنة حب سطحى ليس فية بناء أو جذور ، بينما الحب الحقيقى عميق لأنة [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تألف بين فكرين يكملوا بعض...[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و هذا الحب هو الحب الناضج.. حيث تكون الفتاة قد نضجت فى سن 21 [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و زال عنها الإندفاع و هنا تستطيع أن تختار واحداً دون كل الشباب[/font]​
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]من هنا ننصح أن تكون علاقة المراهقة مع الجنس الأخر سطحية[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]إلا ان الشاتينج على الكمبيوتر تزيل الحدود و تلغى دور العقل[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]لذلك على المراهقة أن تمتنع بإرادتها عن الدخول فى علاقة عميقة[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]مع الجنس الأخر قبل أن تشعر بسمات النضج[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]سمات النضج تتصف بعدم التقلب و الاندفاع و الانبهار و إضفاء[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]صفة الكمال على الطرف الأخر..لأن الفتاة العاقلة تعرف أن [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تقيم شريكها فى النور.. أمام الأسرة و المجتمع ..بينما الغير عاقلة[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تعمل فى الظلمة فى الخفاء بالـ الشاتينج فى الكمبيوتر[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الجنس فى الزواج المسيحى مقدس لأنه من يد الله ..لأنة من البدء[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]خلقهما ذكرا و أنثى .. لذا فالجنس عطية إلهية مقدسة للأنسان [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أساسية لبنائة.. لكن فى إطار مقدس[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الحب فى الزواج المسيحى هو سر بين أثنين أرتبطا بعهد[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أن يعيشا معاً فى صحبة الله.. انة رحلة عطاء[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و من هنا كانت الضرورة القصوى للأنتظام فى حضور[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الاجتماعات والصلاة و القراءات الروحية و التناول و التوبة و الاعتراف[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]أيضاً شغل الوقت كله بخدمة مرضى أو أيتام أو فقراء أو معوقين..[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]تعمل بأستمرار بالذهاب فى رحلات فى خلوات فى تنمية مهارتها [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]فى الرسم فى التفصيل فى إعداد أصناف جديدة من الحلوى أو الأطعمة..الخ[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]بذلك لا يجد الشيطان له باب يدخل منة فتكون كعروس النشيد الطاهرة[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]"من هى لمشرقة مثل الصبح جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس مرهبة كجيش بألوية"[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif](نش 6:6) . و تصون جسدها الذى هو هيكل للروح القدس[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]"أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذى فيكم الذى لكم من الله [/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]و أنكم لستم لأنفسكم لأنكم قد أشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم و فى أرواحكم التى هى لله" (1كو 19:6 – 20)[/font]​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جوجو على الموضوع القيم 

والمعلومات المفيده المهمه 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا جوجو على الموضوع القيم ​
> 
> والمعلومات المفيده المهمه ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


ميرسى لمرورك يا ماما كاندى 
نورتينى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع اكترمن رائع يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك مجهودك 

ربنا معاك​*


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *موضوع اكترمن رائع يا جوجو​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك *​
> 
> *ربنا معاك*​


*شكرا اكتير على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

come with me

موضوع رائع  جداااااااا

شكرااااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

سلام المسيح


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> come with me
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااااااا
> 
> ...


*ميرسى اخى العزيز*
*كليمو*
*نورتنى بمرورك الجميل*
*سلام المسيح يبملا قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو ​
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*نورتنى يا كيرو بمرورك الجميل*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمت بود​


*مييرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*واللى ديما بيسعدنى اخى العزيز وليم*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------

